# TC Pro Hunter Load



## Rock Fish (Oct 30, 2008)

I won a Pro Hunter in a raffle. I presently shoot a 300 gr. sabot bullet with 100 gr. Pyrodex in my Knight 85. Has anyone shoot this in the Encore with good results?


----------



## deadyote (Nov 17, 2008)

try the trip. 7 mag. load. two pellets make 120gr. and 200gr. shock wave shot a 5/8" at a 100 cant beleave it t/c endeavor and my bud has a t/c pro hunter shoots the same out of his :sniper:


----------



## mrb (Aug 22, 2007)

I have a Tc encore, and had tons of problems finding a load that would group( even had TC re barrel it 4 times, since they couldn't get it to group either)
In the end, 600 shots later!!
I went to Blackhorn 209 powder, and a 115 grain charge, and 250 grain TC shockwaves, with THE EASY glide( yellow) sabots, and now it shoot under an inch at 100 yards.
and even better( or just as good) the powder is non corrosive, and no big puff of smoke at the shot!!
you just clean it like a regular rifle!! after using it!!
DO NOT SHOOT MORE THAN 120 grains, of this powder, its dangerous! past that point!
but even a 100 grain charge isequal to 150 of blackpowder!
win win! 
good luck!

one more thing, make sure you use regular 209 primers with blackhorn, and not the blackpowder ones, or you will have problems!!


----------



## Buck Hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

200 grain xtp/mag in a 50/40 CR sabot. Using 110 grains BH209 at 100 yards 1 " probably better if the shooter was. At 200 I will put that load into the inner ring on a pie plate. I guess it should move about 18-1900 FPS if not better.


----------

